# New Beastmen stuff



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

Found these on the nets, coming in December apparently




























Cygor and Ghorgon plastic, Jabberslythe finecast


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ooo. Big bastards!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

wow they look huge! (thats what she said) nice looking models too


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Pretty big 
Looks like another step for converting larger daemon princes


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Like the jabberslythe and the cygor. Unimpressed with the ghorgon.


----------



## Kettu (Nov 20, 2007)

Wait, correct me if I'm wrong here, been a while since I read the Beastmen book, but a Jabberslythe is described as being not a snake, not a bird, but constantly shifts between the two.

On top of this, it's obvious that this is simply a copyrightable version of the Jabberwocky, who isn't really all that fat.









On top of this _again_, the use of the word Slythe (itself altered from the word Slithy) in its name, which according to "Through the Looking-Glass, and What Alice Found There" is a _'combination of slimy and lithe. With a long i, as in writhe.'_ would again, tend to suggest that this creature would have very serpentine features like a long, slender, fragile even, body.

It sadly features none of these features.

Did GW even bother keeping the sculptor informed about what they had already described the creature to look like? Or was its original description just one massive mistake?

I never recalled 'Bat-wing, bipedal pig-dragon' in its description.

But again, I could very well be wrong. It has been awhile since I read the book.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

could make a greater daemon of slaanesh from the ghorgon box perhaps...


----------



## Konrad_von_Carstein (Nov 21, 2011)

meh its alright although I am not to big a fan of it. I suppose the conversion potential is there. Cant wait to see what people think up.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I can see some greater demons coming from those.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Look great, shame about their rules... doubt we'll see many of them on the field in their current usage.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes. And they're prolly encountered on the battlefield more often during a game of *SoM *than fielded in a _'regular'_ Beastmen list.

Despite the above bashing, I do like the Jabberlsythe though.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I just translated the French from the Jabberslythe (only complete text)

Mentions it has a tongue projectile and S5 acidic acid which sounds cool.

Apparently it looks like the same issue will have the rules for the beasts featured to use them is Storm of Magic.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I just translated the French from the Jabberslythe (only complete text)
> 
> Mentions it has a tongue projectile and S5 acidic acid which sounds cool.
> 
> Apparently it looks like the same issue will have the rules for the beasts featured to use them is Storm of Magic.


You do know that the full rules are in the Beastmen book right? 

Its got a S5 12' shooting attack, every unit that wounds it in CC gets a S5 hit and enemy units within 12 of it takes wounds from failed LD tests...


Now if the CSM Legion codex would kindly show the hell up Id start tinkering about a Keeper model built around the Gorgon:biggrin:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

MaidenManiac said:


> You do know that the full rules are in the Beastmen book right?
> 
> Its got a S5 12' shooting attack, every unit that wounds it in CC gets a S5 hit and enemy units within 12 of it takes wounds from failed LD tests...
> 
> ...


Meh. Don't have book but I was just making out what it said.

Also back off with CSM shit! I want my Eldar first!!!

Though this release begs the question whn the Tyranid second wave stuff is finally coming out????


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Unimpressed in general. Was interested to hear the Jabberwock from previous editions was brought into the rules, liked the rules - not exactly overpowering, but nicely flavoured. And yet the model comes out, and I'm slightly disappointed.

Although the Jabberslythe is my favourite of them, that doesn't really say much.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

In regards to the Jabberslythe and the comments that it's supposed to look like the Jabberwocky I'm going to quote some flavor text from the Beastmen Army Book:



> Jabberslythes are amongst the most ancient and foul of all the creatures in the deep forest. They truly are repugnant to look upon,having such grotesque and twisted features that even the clearest pools of water will not offer up their reflection. A sickening fusion of a toad, sludge-drake, and many-limbed insect, the Jabberslythe encompasses all that is unwholesome and vile about nature and magnifies it a hundredfold.


Combining that info with the other small details listed further on that looks a lot like what I'd imagine if put all that info together...or ran a Jabberwocky through a blender with a healthy helping of Lovecraft.


----------



## Warsmith Drewgie (Oct 26, 2011)

MaidenManiac said:


> You do know that the full rules are in the Beastmen book right?
> 
> Its got a S5 12' shooting attack, every unit that wounds it in CC gets a S5 hit and enemy units within 12 of it takes wounds from failed LD tests...
> 
> ...


WOW! A 12' shooting attack, when the table is only 4' x 6' that is pretty amazing, longer range than the IG's Basilisk in 40k. Unless of course you meant 12" at which point it isn't bad, and slightly more believable.


----------



## bcwhat (Dec 12, 2009)

Ghorgon is ok, but the Jabberslythe and Cygor are really cool. I really like the eye on the Cygor, looks very much like I would imagine the eye on a cyclops would be.


----------



## GreatUncleanOne (Apr 25, 2011)

The ghogorgon and cygor look like what would happen if a greater daemon of slannesh and nurgle were to possess a minotaur. 1 has the four arms going for it while the other has the single eye.


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Was this a leaked WD or are the french getting it before me. GW really does my head in some times the reason I get my subscription a week late was supposedLy to stop this happening


----------



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

*crosses fingers* maybe the models will come out with new points costs in the WD...hey i can hope


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

bobahoff said:


> Was this a leaked WD or are the french getting it before me. GW really does my head in some times the reason I get my subscription a week late was supposedLy to stop this happening


As far as I know it was someone in France got theirs early. Hence the WH pics. Its kinda funny to see GWs whole "we can stop the leaks if we simply BELIEVE" stance isn't working for shit either way though.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

WD sends it's pages to the other countries for translation and so country-specific articles can be written in advance of the magazine coming out. The UK WD is written 3 months in advance. Security isn't as tight as GW would like in these other countries, so leaks in Foreign are more likely to happen. 

Happens a lot here - we blame the French :wink:


----------



## Demon Prince (Sep 29, 2011)

That gives me an idea for a Daemon Prince.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Theres also a new Warhammer campaign pack called "Blood in the Badlands". Which also has rules for siege battles


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

This stuff is all up for advance order along with the mangler squigs and some the batallions

here is the synopsis on blood in the badlands
_Blood in the Badlands is a campaign system for Warhammer that enables you to unleash your army against your foes and carve out a corner of the notorious Badlands for yourself. As well as the campaign system itself, the book contains rules that can be used in any Warhammer game, form massive multi-player scenarios featuring new magic items and spells, rules for underground battles and a complete siege expansion. Blood in the Badlands also features the tale of eight intrepid hobbyists as they play the campaign, including detailed battle reports, glorious army showcases and turn-by-turn accounts of their expanding empires.

This 96-page full-colour hardback Warhammer Supplement contains rules for siege battles in Warhammer, underground battles, new scenarios, magic items and Cataclysm spells. It also has a full set of rules that can be used with the Mighty Empires expansion set. _

enjoy


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Just got a look at the new models for Beastmen on the GW website and in my opinion they definitely could have done a better job on them. I do love the Mangler Squigs model.


----------

